# Where to buy Mirror Bump Cube



## andrewvo1324 (Nov 27, 2008)

Where to buy Mirror Bump Cube?

I havn;t been keeping up with cubing lately but i heard the mirror bump cube was for sale.

So where can i buy it im in USA

THanks :]


----------



## jay123 (Nov 27, 2008)

torito ebay
and tribox soon


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Nov 27, 2008)

http://torito.jp/shopping/_mirrorblocks.shtml

how would i buy it :O its in japanese D:


----------



## jay123 (Nov 27, 2008)

http://torito.jp/howtoorder.shtml


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 27, 2008)

http://torito.jp/shopping/search-e.cgi?series=rotatingcubepuzzles
english


----------



## theace (Jun 26, 2010)

Any other places?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 26, 2010)

popbuying


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 26, 2010)

I found this but they're in Hong Kong
http://cgi.ebay.com/Silver-Gold-Mir...ltDomain_0&hash=item3a5bf5b13c#ht_1728wt_1137


----------



## theace (Jun 27, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> popbuying



Link plox


----------



## janelle (Jun 27, 2010)

theace said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > popbuying
> ...



http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Genuine_Rubik_s_Mirror_Blocks_puzzle_Silver_-25842


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 27, 2010)

thinkgeek.com


----------



## theace (Jun 29, 2010)

janelle said:


> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Genuine_Rubik_s_Mirror_Blocks_puzzle_Silver_-25842



Thankies!


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 29, 2010)

Next time it would be much easier for you to ask in the One Answer Question Thread than bump a 2 year old thread.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 29, 2010)

theace said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > 1.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Genuine_Rubik_s_Mirror_Blocks_puzzle_Silver_-25842
> ...



Theres also
2.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Drawing_Straight_Silver_Mirror_Magic_Cube_Black_-29306
3.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Silver_Mirror_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-28898
4.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Golden_Mirror_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-28897
5.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....rror_Lines_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube-23687
6.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.XM_Blue_Frosted_Mirror_Lines_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube-23686
7.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.XM_Gold_Mirror_Lines_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube-23578
8.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.XM_Red_Mirror_Lines_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube-23577
9.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.XM_Silver_Mirror_Lines_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube-23576
10.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_XM_Silver_Mirror_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-22355


And
11.http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HS_6_Color_Mirror_Blocks_Brain_Cube_White-26526
but it has 6 colours, so its like an extended (and shaved) cube


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Jun 29, 2010)

thinkgeek.com is faster. i got mine in 3 days without even selecting the 3 day mail service


----------

